# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Norditropin Simplexx 10mg/1.5ml Conversion to iu

## Relax007

I only have the cartridge of Norditropin Simplexx, and I'm wondering how to convert the 10mg/1.5ml to take 2iu's a day in a 1cc slin pin? Also, do you know how many iu's are in the cartridge total? Thanks.

----------


## Relax007

bump

----------


## Rick Kane

30ius of gh in 1.5ml of fluid divided equals 10ius per .5 ml. The 10 mark on a sin pin will equal 2ius.

----------


## Relax007

> 30ius of gh in 1.5ml of fluid divided equals 10ius per .5 ml. The 10 mark on a sin pin will equal 2ius.


Do you know if the Norditropin Simplexx is 30iu cartridge?

----------


## Rick Kane

It's written on the drug insert.

6. Further information
What Norditropin® SimpleXx® contains
• The active substance is somatropin
• The solution also contains mannitol; histidine; poloxamer 188;
phenol; water for injections; hydrochloric acid and sodium hydroxide.
What Norditropin® SimpleXx® looks like and contents
of the pack
Norditropin® SimpleXx® is a clear and colourless solution in a 1.5 ml glass cartridge ready for injection in the NordiPen® injection pen.
1 ml of solution contains 6.7 mg somatropin.
*1 mg of somatropin corresponds to 3 IU of somatropin*. Norditropin® SimpleXx® is available in three strengths:
5 mg/1.5 ml, 10 mg/1.5 ml and 15 mg/1.5 ml (equivalent to 3.3 mg/ml, 6.7 mg/ml and 10 mg/ml, respectively).

----------


## Relax007

> It's written on the drug insert.
> 
> 6. Further information
> What Norditropin® SimpleXx® contains
> • The active substance is somatropin
> • The solution also contains mannitol; histidine; poloxamer 188;
> phenol; water for injections; hydrochloric acid and sodium hydroxide.
> What Norditropin® SimpleXx® looks like and contents
> of the pack
> ...


Mine came in a language that I could not read. Also, it sounds like the 10 on the slin pin is 3iu's?? Is that right or is it 2iu on the 10? Thank you.

----------


## Rick Kane

If the 10 mark on your pin equalled 3 ius, 1ml of water would have 30ius(3x10) in it. That would mean all 10mgs of growth would be suspended in 1ml of water, but it's not! 
The 10mgs of growth in the cartridge is suspended in 1.5mls of water. So when you divide 30ius of hgh by 1.5mls (150ius total volume of water) the total is 5. 
You have 1iu of hgh for every 5ius of water that is in the cartridge.

----------


## Relax007

> If the 10 mark on your pin equalled 3 ius, 1ml of water would have 30ius(3x10) in it. That would mean all 10mgs of growth would be suspended in 1ml of water, but it's not! 
> The 10mgs of growth in the cartridge is suspended in 1.5mls of water. So when you divide 30ius of hgh by 1.5mls (150ius total volume of water) the total is 5. 
> You have 1iu of hgh for every 5ius of water that is in the cartridge.


Thank you!

----------

